# some pics of my corn



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

just a couple pics i wanted to share. im not sure as to the morph but i really don't care im not gonna breed it or anything.
sorry if the pics are huge i don't know how to chrink them.

View attachment 88386


View attachment 88387


View attachment 88388


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks good. How old is it?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

nice corn snake


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks like a motley butter corn to me (could be wrong, need more pictures), nice snake!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> Looks like a motley butter corn to me (could be wrong, need more pictures), nice snake!


No way it's a Butter...it has black eyes. Butters are a combination of Amelanism (albinism) and Caramel. It does look like it could be a Caramel however, but without knowing for sure from the breeder, the only way is to test it through breeding trials.

I also can't say it's a Motley from those pics because I can only see a short portion of the body. However, the tell-tale sign of a Motley besides the spotting over 3/4 of the back is the lack of any patterning on the underside. It's completely wiped of any checkering.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Looks like a motley butter corn to me (could be wrong, need more pictures), nice snake!


No way it's a Butter...it has black eyes. Butters are a combination of Amelanism (albinism) and Caramel. It does look like it could be a Caramel however, but without knowing for sure from the breeder, the only way is to test it through breeding trials. 
[/quote]

The eyes don't look to black to me (with the exception of the first picture)... but then again the other pictures have flash on apparently and the first doesn't... my mistake.

Anyways, it's a good looking corn!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> Looks like a motley butter corn to me (could be wrong, need more pictures), nice snake!


No way it's a Butter...it has black eyes. Butters are a combination of Amelanism (albinism) and Caramel. It does look like it could be a Caramel however, but without knowing for sure from the breeder, the only way is to test it through breeding trials. 
[/quote]

The eyes don't look to black to me (with the exception of the first picture)... but then again the other pictures have flash on apparently and the first doesn't... my mistake.

Anyways, it's a good looking corn!








[/quote]

I think it's mainly the flash. Either way, you can still tell that the melanin-producing cells are working properly because there definately is black coloration to make that brown.

This is a Butter Motley:









Here's what flashed Albino eyes look like:









Here's a picture of an adult Carmel from Rich Zuchowski's website, SerpenCo:









Carmel Motley:









It also could be a young Anery A, as they sometimes take on a brownish coloration as well. Some Ghosts (Anery A and Hypomelanism can also have slightly ruby colored eyes...but not red). Like I said, there's really no way of knowing exactly what it is without breeding trials or information from the breeder.


----------



## rattlesnake (Feb 11, 2005)

great looking snake u have there.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice looking corn


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

thanks for the replies. im not really too concerned with the morph but i was looking at a corn snake book a long time ago and it had a lot of the different morphs and i thought it looked most like a ghost.

its only about 1' 18" and eats a frozen fuzzy every week.


----------

